# Any tubing other than round?



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

I am in the process of putting my shop in an old barn. My ceilings are just over 7ft - I am putting my shop on the main floor, and a second story has been constructed above it, many years ago. I am going to utilize that area for wood storage. The loft was made by using beams that are about 7 inches tall and 8-10 inches wide. I need all of the ceiling height, cause my shop will also double as storage for my skid loader. So, I have almost 7 inches of space between the 2nd floor, and what will be my ceiling. I have a grizzly G0440 cyclone that I will install on the basement level, and it has a 7 inch inlet. I will have a vertical run of 10 ft, and then I need to do a 90 to get into my shop. A wye once I get in to run along one wall, and then I need to get to the other wall for another line. I figure that I should go with a quick fit clamp system that can be taken apart if I ever need to clean out a clog...... Is there anything out there other than round pipe - like oval that will fit in my ceiling? I don't want something that *might* collapse, since it will be buried. I will probably need to drop down to 6 inch, cause I'm afraid that a 7 inch pipe and clamps won't fit very well in the ceiling. Any ideas???


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As long as you made good joints where it was air tight I don't see any reason you couldn't make rectangular ducts out of wood.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rodney take a look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXc4sH7VS1E. it has some other stuff at the beginning but they show you how to make wooden duct work.


----------

